# Wolf's Chemicals in Slovakia - 1988 Golf GTi showcar



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all!

Here's a beautiful Golf Gti that I did about 1.5 years ago (just getting around to posting it  ) in Slovakia and again this year just at the start of the show season. This customer had heard about me from a friend and invited me to Slovakia to detail his showcar that was finally finished. It had been sitting in a storage garage for quite some time after the repaint and as you can all probably imagine, the refinishing on the paint was horrible. So I left early morning and arrived a few hours later and got straight to work. Here's the condition of the car when I arrived, sanding marks and RIDS galore >>













































































































50/50










Front wing before










After










This year Johnny called me and asked if I could come to Slovakia again and detail his car before the show season, but due to time constraints on both our parts, it didn't come together, so we agreed to meet on the first day of the show here in Hungary and I would do it then. He arrived at around noon, which was already very late to start a detail like this so I brought along my trusty sidekick Attila (Mr AutoGlym Hungary) to help me on this one. The day before the show another good customer of mine called me and asked if I could do his Ferrari, a BMW X6 and a matte black Quattroporte for him at the show... I told him that it was almost impossible, but I agreed to it once they showed up and we were literally running back and forth from car to car trying to get them finished... luckily it was just a quick clean up for these (no pics, sorry!). Anyway, we started with Johnny's Golf outside and did the rims first. For those of you wondering if Wolf's Deironizer is safe for polished aluminum the answer is "absolutely yes" it's safe! Also, our nano wheel cleaner is absolutely safe for all wheel types!



















After...










Me and Attila polishing away with Wolf's WP-1N finishing polish. Sometimes we needed a bit more bite, so we stepped up to WP-2N and WP-3N and a finishing pad in some spots. We couldn't get a full correction in the time we had, but I'll be heading back to Slovakia soon to do this customer's other cars so I'll finish off the "uglies" then.










Enjoy the afters and sorry for the lack of info on this write up!














































Thanks for looking!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Mr Wolf.

No more Trabbies driving round your neck of the world now??


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job there Jessie :thumb:
That Golf looks so wet in the paint finish !

What was your LSP ?

Mario


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning that


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Jesse, shame you didnt manage to grab some pics of the Ferrari and the Quattroporte at the show!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful transformation, amazing given the time :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazing work Jesse,:thumb: it looks stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning..


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job Jesse! :thumb:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Superb


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I was thinking wow that's some dodgy panel gap between the door and the wing and then I noticed the lambo doors further down :lol:

Great work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Jesse , what a gloss :doublesho


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely work, and what a finish


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Seen this on ya website Mr wolf man, how about showing the guys the mighty X6 you did, stealth Racing Tank Porn!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant Job m8


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great turnaround Jesse! :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Top work there


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Thats gorgeous, makes me want my Mk2 again!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Stunning mate


Cheers buddy !



Mirror Finish said:


> Great work Mr Wolf.
> 
> No more Trabbies driving round your neck of the world now??


Thanks! Yeah we've still got a few of them putting around here !



Eurogloss said:


> Top job there Jessie :thumb:
> That Golf looks so wet in the paint finish !
> 
> What was your LSP ?
> ...


Thanks Mario! Since the owner is a very good customer/friend I treated him with the last bit of Zymöl Vintage that I had !



JBirchy said:


> Nice work Jesse, shame you didnt manage to grab some pics of the Ferrari and the Quattroporte at the show!


Thanks Jon! Yeah mate, we were literally running back and forth from car to car and I was lucky to get the quick shots that I did!



Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job Jesse! :thumb:


Thanks Florian !



ITHAQVA said:


> Seen this on ya website Mr wolf man, how about showing the guys the mighty X6 you did, stealth Racing Tank Porn!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


Cheers Doug! We didn't have time to take piccies !



mike swell said:


> Brilliant Job m8


Thanks Mike!



EliteCarCare said:


> Great turnaround Jesse! :thumb:


Cheers Alex!


----------

